# How to reset the SES Light on 1999 Maxima GXE



## Jeannie-T (May 28, 2009)

Please HELP!!!
I have had my mechanic change the EGR Valve due to Diagnostic Code P0400 and the SES Light needs to be reset but he couldn't do it.
Will someone please tell me how to reset the SES light myself. R&S Strauss is charging 85.00 to do it and I would rather do it myself.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Jeannie-T said:


> Please HELP!!!
> I have had my mechanic change the EGR Valve due to Diagnostic Code P0400 and the SES Light needs to be reset but he couldn't do it.
> Will someone please tell me how to reset the SES light myself. R&S Strauss is charging 85.00 to do it and I would rather do it myself.


Sometimes after 3-4 heat cycles codes will clear out.You can also try unhooking the battery for a while (this usually doesn't work),you may need to have it turned off if these two things do not work for you.


----------



## Jeannie-T (May 28, 2009)

1ATony said:


> Sometimes after 3-4 heat cycles codes will clear out.You can also try unhooking the battery for a while (this usually doesn't work),you may need to have it turned off if these two things do not work for you.


Thank you Tony. 
You may think I'm a complete idiot but---I know nothing about cars.
What exactly do you mean by 3-4 heat cycles?


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Jeannie-T said:


> Thank you Tony.
> You may think I'm a complete idiot but---I know nothing about cars.
> What exactly do you mean by 3-4 heat cycles?


Here's an example if you leave your gas cap off, or you have a bad O2 sensor and the engine light comes on.Once you retighten the gas cap or replace the bad sensor.The computer will log the next 3-4 times you drive the car for a extended distance.

If it notices the faulty part is fixed usually the light will go out.Not 100% sure if this also works with the SES light.Just keep an eye on it.

Hope this helps,

T


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Or you could manually reset it directly at the ecu...

ECU

Down at the bottom of the page it shows you how to reset the light.


----------



## Jeannie-T (May 28, 2009)

JNCoRacer...Thank you for the advise. I have printed out your instructions and will give it a try as soon as I can later on today. I will let you know how it turns out. Like I said before I am a complete Auto Illiterate---so, I hope I do it right. Should I still get a code even though I have corrected the problem (or atleast...I think the problem was corrected)?


----------



## drummersoul (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi,
Just go to Autozone or someplace like that and ask them to turn it off. They will.

Good luck


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Autozone can check codes but theyre not supposed to clear the light.


----------



## p00kienrayray (Sep 22, 2009)

Autozone does not check codes anymore.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Since when?


----------



## Corporate Gifts (Nov 14, 2009)

Had the oil changed and it's still on, I didn't take it to the dealer due to my work schedule and distance from the dealer. I tried holding the trip button and turning the key but nothing came up and "Oil" or "Inspection" or "Reset" or "Re".

________________
corporate gifts | promotional clothing | Promotional Products


----------



## p00kienrayray (Sep 22, 2009)

Corporate:
the ses light is not like the maintainence light you would find on hondas or other cars; it's not a reminder to perform maintainence. It's like a check engine light when one of your emissions sensors alerts the ecu that something is wrong with your emissons system. So you need to read the code that's throwingthe light. 

Btw, only autozones (or any parts stores for that matter) in CA aren't allowed to read codes.


----------

